# Debs Sausage Lentil Soup



## masta (Jan 16, 2006)

<B style="mso-bidi-font-weight: normal">Deb’s Sausage Lentil Soup<?amespace prefix = o ns = "urnchemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><?:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><?:NAMESPACE PREFIX = O /><O></O>[/B]
<O></O>
<UL style="MARGIN-TOP: 0in" ="disc">
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" ="Msonormal">1 lb of Hot Turkey sausage (removed from casing) 
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" ="Msonormal">1 cup of dry lentils 
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" ="Msonormal">2 cloves of garlic minced 
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" ="Msonormal">1 medium onion chopped fine 
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" ="Msonormal">2 medium carrots julienne 
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" ="Msonormal">One 10 oz package of frozen spinach 
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" ="Msonormal">1 Tbsp olive oil 
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" ="Msonormal">4 cups water 
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" ="Msonormal">One 7.5 oz can of diced tomatoes 
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" ="Msonormal">2 chicken bouillon cubes 
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" ="Msonormal">1 Tbsp Worcestershire sauce 
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" ="Msonormal">½ tsp dry thyme 
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" ="Msonormal">¼ tsp black pepper 
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" ="Msonormal">1 bay leaf 
<LI style="MARGIN: 0in 0in 0pt; mso-list: l0 level1 lfo1; tab-stops: list .5in" ="Msonormal">1 Tbsp Balsamic Vinegar</LI>[/list]
<O></O>
<O></O>
<O></O>
Rinse lentils in cold water and set aside.
<O></O>
Cook sausage with garlic and onions in oil until browned and onions are translucent.
<O></O>
Add rest of ingredients and cook for 1 hour on simmer.
<O></O>
Adding a touch more Balsamic when serving brings out all the flavors!


----------

